# Nikon SB-500 and D810 issues



## Saufxdx (Jul 26, 2016)

So I just received my Nikon SB-500 speed light flash today and I am using a Nikon D810. I configured my built in flash to work as a commander works great but am not able to disable the in built camera flash to fire. When I want to trigger my SB-500 off camera, my camera flash also triggers along. I think am wrong with the settings. I have the Group A with Manual M in the settings , Built in and Group B settings are set to nil then too this happens. Any help ?


----------



## kalgra (Jul 26, 2016)

I dont shoot with Nikon but  do believe that is the way its supposed to work. The built in flash sends out a flash of its own to trigger the off camera flash. However it should be such low intensity it dosn't effect the shot. Are you saying the built in flash is affecting the exposure in some way when you do this?


----------



## Saufxdx (Jul 26, 2016)

It does fire a minimal flash but I thought it shouldn't fire any flash at all. I didn't know it's supposed to work like that and yes if am near my subject the inbuilt camera flash does reflect on a plastic surface of so.


----------



## KmH (Jul 26, 2016)

Yep the built-in flash has to flash to send the infrared signal that makes the SB-500 fire.
In other words, the built in flash can't just make an infrared 'fire' signal.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 26, 2016)

set the pop-up flash to commander.  itll still make a flash when it sends data, but it won't be part of the image capture.


----------



## Saufxdx (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks that resolves My issue . Thanks alot @kalgra and @KmH


----------



## Saufxdx (Jul 26, 2016)

yeap I have set it to Commander @Braineack and thanks for reply.


----------



## kalgra (Jul 26, 2016)

In the mode you have described it will fire in order to trigger the other flash. I suppose if you are close enough to a reflective surface this could be an issue. Sound like you need a couple triggers or a hot shoe cable if you want to get around that.


----------



## Saufxdx (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah kalgra m thinking if the same or else am thinking of using my 80-200 to zoom into the subject to avoid the reflection. Thanks again


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 26, 2016)

The Nikon SU-800 resolves the flash flashing, so does radio triggers.

or, piece of small cardboard (business card size) in front of the flash to redirect the light only towards the OCF.


----------

